# Nagios-Plugin zum Prüfen auf Gentoo-Updates

## reMod

Hey Leute,

ich suche für mein Nagios ein Plugin, das die Gentoo-Maschinen auf Updates prüft und anschließend per NRPE dem Monitoring-Server den Status mitteilt. Gibt es sowas?

Zum selber Programmieren fehlt mir leider schlichtweg gerade die Zeit, wäre aber theoretisch möglich.

Vielen Dank!

----------

## Hollowman

Hallo

Das sind doch nur ein paar Zeilen Bash?

Sebastian

----------

## reMod

Ich bin leider noch ein Anfänger was Nagios betrifft  :Wink: 

Wie könnten die denn zum Beispiel aussehen?

----------

## bbgermany

Das große Orakel hat mir folgendes geflüstert: http://www.adminlife.net/downloads/updates-fuer-gentoo-mit-nagios-ueberwachen/

EDIT: Die Webseite verlinkt leider auf eine alte nicht mehr verfügbare Domain. Hier mal die Suche bei exchange.nagios.org: http://exchange.nagios.org/index.php?option=com_mtree&task=search&Itemid=74&searchword=gentoo

Vielleicht hilft dir das.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## reMod

Das Orakel habe ich auch schon befragt, habe auch schon den selben Link erhalten, meine Euphorie hat sich dann aber - eben wegen diesem nicht mehr aktiven Link - in Grenzen gehalten. Da das Orakel nicht mehr weiter wusste, empfahl es mir, hier nachzufragen.

Danke für den zweiten Link  :Smile: 

----------

